# need advise 2000 coupe



## simonw (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi everyone .. first time on forum. I am fitting twin carbs ( sidedraft solex ) to my automatic 1968 2000 coupe. ( autos were all single downdraft solex ). Cant work out how to connect linkages and in particular the kickdown rod to transmission ! Hope someone out there has done it all before and can advise. Maybe its all too hard and I should fit a downdraft twin throat weber or similar that may be easier to sort out linkages etc.??
Any thoughts, anyone ? Simon


----------



## hdx 120 (Nov 19, 2006)

*2000 c sidedrafts*

Thats why the cs all came with 4 or 5 speeds tranny. Have a 1966 2000c had the same problem. There is no way that the sidedrafts will fit unless u fab ur own kickdown lever. I sloved the problem by puttin a five speed and tearing that auto out vin 1000039 We will go to the sidedrafts sooner or later but a 38 38 weber bolts right on the linkage does not change one bit What is the vin number on your 2000c They only made 443 of this version later jayson


----------



## REDLINEREP (Sep 19, 2005)

yea as he said 38 weber best way to go if u dont have alot of time to fab something.
also when i went to side drafts on my 2002ti i didnt notice as much difference as i expectad from the weber 38 downdraft.


----------

